# Saaarf London newbies.



## Risky (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello
Just joined this site, saw it on SBMCC and thought i'd join up and hopefully gain from others some knowledge of wild camping tips advice and of course locations
We've done a few trips so have a fairly good idea of what living on the road is about but nothing too extreme. 
Our intentions of drifting off and seeing as much of the UK and Europe are getting closer each day/week that goes by. The ticking of jobs done and things to do is going well and we are using the van as much as possible to shakedown any issues before we do actually get gone.
Anyway…HI:wave:…look forward to having a rummage around the forums
Phil, Aggy and Dougal the dog.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, welcome and have fun

:camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello Phil, Aggy and Dougal the dog,

A warm welcome to the forum..


----------



## Risky (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes, looks like a pretty active and very useful forum, hope we can add something at some point?


----------



## fairytooth (Jan 25, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## Risky (Feb 10, 2014)

What a bargain....less than £20 to be a full member and to be able to benefit from so much information..love it.
I'm not too sure of exactly what I get extra for paying up...i'm happy to support these type of sites as they are a superb source of info and from previous experience on a 4x4 forum...a fantastic bunch of like minded people.
Anyway....pleased to be part of the community and look forward to meeting some of you along the way.
Phil, Aggy and Dougal the dog.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 10, 2014)

Risky said:


> What a bargain....less than £20 to be a full member and to be able to benefit from so much information..love it.
> I'm not too sure of exactly what I get extra for paying up...i'm happy to support these type of sites as they are a superb source of info and from previous experience on a 4x4 forum...a fantastic bunch of like minded people.
> Anyway....pleased to be part of the community and look forward to meeting some of you along the way.
> Phil, Aggy and Dougal the dog.





 Hi and welcome to the site, one thing you get by joining this site is to be among some of the nicest people connected with M/H ing and wild camping, as you will find out if you come to one of the meets.

Look forward to meeting you some time, and welcome again.  :welcome:

:drive:     :drive:


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome (bit late) happy and safe travelling - what van/motorhome do you have?  :wave:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 10, 2014)

*Hi*

Welcome plenty on this forum to inspire you have fun happy wilding


----------



## Risky (Mar 13, 2014)

Just a bit of an update on where we're at...if anyones interested?
I'll cheat at this point having copy/pasted from another site i'm on and paste from there......

So...time is ticking, sun is starting to make an appearance and the flowers are popping up in the garden, superb.
The van is now serviced up, new brake pads and checked all around. Replaced the tyres and finished a few little jobs that needed to done.....all falling into place nicely.

We've had a few days out and so far so good, we just love the freedom that we have to be able to pull up and make a brew, knock up some grub and generally relax with a few home comforts in any location. 
The downside is it's only the odd day here and there and that really sucks.........but not for long

We've had a fair few things to sort out over the past months. Of course i've built our van and also got back to working again having stopped in May 2013. I've spent a bit of £££'s on our van but now the build is complete...near as dammit....we're looking at getting back on the road again and away from the rat race:thumb:
Having decided that we can get by on minimal £££s...we've been practicing for ages, we're now starting to clear any jobs up around the house, get rid of anything that we don't need laying around and tying up paperwork that needs to be in order.

We have no set date in mind to call it a day here at home BUT my target is either May 2nd or June 3rd...dates personal to me and always will have meaning.
If i've done a good job on the van build, got my sums right and the cunning plans that I have in mind all fall into place then that's it...we're gone!:thumb:
Stuff working around Croydon, stuff looking at the same old ****ttt...stuff working to exist in surroundings that i've been around most of my life....i'm all done here and hate the ****ehole!!

Where to??.....no plans really. In the next month we're going to take a few days out, possibly a week and run the van to the likes of Dorset? If all goes well and no reason why it shouldn't then we'll come back, pack up our stuff fully, close down anything that we need to around the home/business and go!!

Life is too short....look at Bob Crow (RMT). 52 years old and gone. I'm 50....who knows what is around the corner?
The other Sunday we went out in the van, pulled into Clackett Lane motorway services and in the car park was an elderly couple and a caravan. They was un-hitching it and placing it onto another slightly younger looking couples car. The pair of them was very slow moving, looked to be in a bit of pain....quite sad really. As the new owners slowly drove off the old couple held hands and watched it go. It was looking to us like they'd finished their travels through age/health reasons....both Aggy and myself where quite moved by watching these people
We both said there and then that we need to get gone and just go for it....stuff the consequences.

So here we are. Van nigh on done, ticking all the boxes and now on a mission to make the most of our precious time on this planet
Full steam ahead...going to crack on and we're on the road for as long as we possibly can be Cannot wait, we're soooo excited and life is good
Phil, Aggy and Dougal the dog.


----------



## Risky (Apr 10, 2014)

With Easter just a few days away and the van basically ready to go, we're looking to take a few days out and probably pop down towards Devon?
We've basically got all the finances sorted, ticked the to do list boxes and now have no real reason to be sat here other than making sure the new tenants are settled in and happy.

That's it in my head. In recent days we've seen a fair few things going on around us that have made us pull out all the stops to get loose ends tied up....DONE.
Within a few weeks we'll be dipping our toes into the big pond of living on the road. no plans for how long, no plans on exactly where we're going...just what we need, the freedom to make it up along the way.
Aggy is ready, Dougal is ready......i'm (nigh on) ready.....time to wind down the business, hang up my truck keys and get outta here!:drive:


----------



## horshamjack (Apr 10, 2014)

Risky said:


> That's it in my head. In recent days we've seen a fair few things going on around us that have made us pull out all the stops to get loose ends tied up....DONE.




Good lifestyle choice . It's a no brainer  
We are in the process of doing exactly the same and by  the Autumn we are offski  we are ticking down the days 
We hope you are planning on keeping a blog ? we can add it to the several others we follow and enjoy
Good luck in your new venture nothing to loose plenty to gain


----------



## Older Gurna (Apr 10, 2014)

Bit Confused.....'Sun..' 'Flowers..' 'Garden..'  Thought You said You were in South London?!!? :lol-053:


----------



## New dawn (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi & welcome to the site. Newbies ourselves. Looking forward to starting our tour also. Scotland first. Then France & Beyond.  Hope you have loads of fun.


----------



## Risky (Jun 3, 2014)

Update...been a bit thin on this as you can see! Had a few probs with internet data allowance and going over limits/coming close, so not been online much.
I'll keep this one short and at some point do a more detailed post in the near future. Got sorted with mobile internet now so should be okay.

Right...been on the road nearly a month, we left May 5th. Since then we've drifted along and stopped at anywhere that looked interesting and made a rough route up along the way.
It's been great so far, really has worked well for us. The van and the equipment has been fine and all is now easy and fallen into place. 
Cooking, cleaning, sleeping and everything else that goes with life on the road has worked out fine. I'll go into a few more things in detail that may help others, tips and stuff that we've got/learnt.

So, Anglesey at moment. Just about to have some grub and then a walk with the dog...he is having so much fun!
Life is good....no, make that GREAT!
Phil, Aggy and Dougal dog.


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm avoiding going to one of the meets / rallies ..... too many on here who I am sure would lead me astray 

£20 is the best £20 you will ever pay for the information to wild camp spots / pub stops and water taps ...... I'm sure at some point there will be a black waste dump poi eventually (  pun intended )

Welcome


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

Missed your original post so my previous response doesn't really make a lot of sense . So pleased for you that you are enjoying wilding full time , another few years in work , oops when I get another job , and I'll be right behind you , 

Steve


----------



## Goaskalys (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeh, saarf London, who needs to go north of the river. Welcome.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi and welcome especially to Dougal who will love many of the wild spots.


----------

